# Walking off the lead



## Steph88 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi, I have a 22 month old goldie who is great walking off the lead she will come back when called if she has gone to far a head, waits at the curb til she's told to cross the road ect but we are having trouble with people she's such a socialite as soon as she see people no matter who it is or where they are she will run over to them even if it means running across a road I'm not sure how to stop her from doing it. Any advice is much appreciated ?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

First, welcome to the forum. 

The best solution would be using a leash. Many people are afraid of dogs or just don't want strange, uncontrolled dogs approaching them. You can take her closer to where the people are walking and if they want to interact with her, most people will stop to do it, others will just walk on by. 
This would also prevent your goldie from running into the path of an oncoming vehicle.would be the best solution.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

She should never be off lead in a situation where there are cars and other dogs around if she is not reliable with recall. You can practice with a long line but you are gambling with our dog's life if you continue this. It's simply not worth the risk.


----------



## Courtney Hale (May 25, 2016)

I agree with the above posts! My dog is extremely reliable when it comes to recall but he is still always on leash in public areas simply because of the dangers that come with other people, cars, and dogs. It's not worth risking being hit by a car, encountering a dangerous dog, or an unfriendly human and not being able to have guaranteed control of your dog. We walk off leash on wooded trails/areas where there's a very slim chance of running into other people/dogs, let alone vehicles. There's just too many variables out of your control that can lead to disaster, no matter how great your dog's recall is. I do use the ecollar to reinforce recall if my dog is distracted, and he comes right away with a very low level vibration. I wouldn't introduce one unless she fully understands commands, though.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

In most places it is illegal to have your dog off leash on a sidewalk or street. If your dog darts out into the street and causes an accident, you would be liable. This would not be an accident since you did not have your dog on a leash. Someone on a motorcycle or a bicycle could really become injured, especially. Walking a dog off leash like this is really irresponsible and reckless. 

Then, of course, there is the chance your dog could be injured or die in an accident. If your dog were to be hit, and lived, it could cost you tens of thousands of dollars in vet bills to fix her and she might never be the same. Not only that, but you could be looking at months and months of crate rest and restricted movement, which for a some people is harder than the financial loss. 

My dog is very well trained for competition and I work with him off leash all the time where there are kids, many other dogs, food available, squirrels, etc. I would only take him off leash where it is safe (in a dog training building or a park far from the street, for example) and never on a sidewalk. I would not risk his life for what? What is the purpose of having your dog off leash like this? 

The obvious answer here is to put your dog on a leash. Period.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Why in the world would you risk your pup's life by letting her walk off leash near traffic? At any time? The solution is easy: put on her leash.


----------



## Rambo's mom (Apr 30, 2016)

Unleashed dogs are the theme of my dreams lately. Rambo was just attacked again by an unleashed dog(2nd time, both small dogs). He wasn't hurt, physically, but he is a little more skittish now, and I am too. We both have been walking on high alert. Not good. 
We have had over a dozen encounters with unleashed dogs charging towards us. I stopped counting. 
I have some great neighbors, that do walk their dogs unleashed in the field by us, but even though I trust their control of their dogs, we immediately turn and walk the other way. 

Even writing this, brings back the fear I felt when I couldn't break up the attack the other day. After calling for help a woman came running to get the dog away. 

I understand the pride and joy in having a dog that can walk unleashed, but it's not worth the accident that could happen.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Steph88 said:


> Hi, I have a 22 month old goldie who is great walking off the lead she will come back when called if she has gone to far a head, waits at the curb til she's told to cross the road ect but we are having trouble with people she's such a socialite as soon as she see people no matter who it is or where they are she will run over to them even if it means running across a road I'm not sure how to stop her from doing it. Any advice is much appreciated ?



Steph - you need to keep the leash on her until she learns what "NO" means.

Off leash time is earned. 

Personal opinion - I feel sorry for dogs who have to be leashed all the time. You've never seen happiness in your dog's movement until you've unclicked the leash and let them get out and run across fields or taken a trail with you.

So I am a big believer in the purpose of dog training not being just for show. 

I do believe that you.... like most golden retriever owners... will have a dog who can go for offleash walks around the block or whatnot with you.

Where I live - generally you can spot the goldens because they are usually carrying their own leashes while meandering along with their owners. These are dogs owned by people who are not members at the training clubs I go to... but they still have well-trained dogs who can be off leash. It's in the breed that you will have a very nice dog down the road.

But don't take that leash off until your dog has earned your trust. Keep her on leash. You can gradually over time toss the leash over her back and let her walk with you like that. And it is up to you to always be on the lookout for distractions WAY before your dog has a chance at being distracted.

Your dog should not be allowed to visit with people off leash.


----------

